# The Real Deal For Choke Tubes!!!



## Millyville Hunter

We had the pleasure of heading down to Hazlehurst, GA this past weekend and getting seven guns set up with JEB'S Headhunter Choke Tubes for Combat In The Wild. Man was I impressed. This chokes are the real deal I have never seen patterns so tight!! They have got it down. The picture below is from a Benelli Super Black Eagle at 30yrds. Spectra Shot White Lightning Turkey load 3in 1 5/8th ounce #6. Unreal performance 242 in the 10inch ring. 310 in the 20in ring. Look for the videos from this turkey season.


----------



## MCNASTY

I saw a SBE do that at  40 yards two weekends ago with JEBS choke. A true  70 yard gun, shooting  heavy Nitro 4,5,7 mix shot.  .645 restriction. May not be the best on the market, but it's made in Georgia and on USA soil.


----------



## RUNnGUN

that's pretty good, but I am a Sumtoy man to the max. Ya can't beat 290 in 10 inch at 40 yds with the almighty Hevi 13!


----------



## boothy

That will work.


----------



## spydermon

mc nasty id like to see some of your patterns.  id like to see a true test of some of the ga made chokes.  some gooduns made now.  btw..how are they shooting tss?

im not to sure on the spectra shot yet...its lead loads correct?  why come out with a new lead load when hevi shot and denser shot are consuming the market and are truly the best that can be had other than tss??


----------



## Killdee

I'm not seeing 300's in the 20 unless the photo is the problem. Pretty good even coverage in the 10.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Killdee said:


> I'm not seeing 300's in the 20 unless the photo is the problem. Pretty good even coverage in the 10.



I think he's saying the 10"+ all those in the 20" ring=310. I can see that. 

It's a decent pattern, is it the best for that gun? Probably not, but it'll kill turkeys. Being in a group like CITW, you got to use what makes the sponsers happy so there's some give and take. 

Any idea on 40 yd numbers? Too bad they don't load that in a 2 oz. #6 like Hevishot does.


----------



## icdedturkes

It looks good for 30 yards.. But there is a reason most of the patterning nuts on these boards do not post 30 yard patterns, because alot of combos will look good at 30 yards.. 35+ is when patterns begin to fall apart and especially lead. 

You are very fortunate to be able to go to a maker and shoot your gun.. But I do not think the results from Jebs are extraordinary, I think if one could do that with any of the quality tube makers they would receive just as good and in some cases better, results. 



spydermon said:


> im not to sure on the spectra shot yet...its lead loads correct?  why come out with a new lead load when hevi shot and denser shot are consuming the market and are truly the best that can be had other than tss??



While I agree with you on the advantages of Hevi shot.. I must disagree with you on the consuming the market part. These forums provide just a glimpse of what folks are using and is heavily skewed to the folks that are extremely passionate about hunting turkeys, a small portion of those buying licenses. 

With the rising costs of raw materials, the price of HTL shotshells is climbing thus making them less attractive, to Joe hunter and also manufactures as evidenced by Win and Remington bowing out of the HTL market.. 

I think its great a few new lead loads have come about to give other options and maybe improve performance of what is currently available in lead.


----------



## Carp

That ought to pop one's noggin. Good luck this Spring!


----------



## spydermon

Will they outperform the $10 turkey thug feds from  wal mart?  There have been some outstanding patterns put up by them.
I guess to solve everyone's curiosity and for us to see it in real format...run outside this evening and pop us a few patterns from  40  yards.  Then we can really tell what you've got.  That is the most common distance most shoot from.  Heck who knows...it may hold together better than most lead and really open some eyes.  Do that for us .  Then we can come to a better conclusion.

Brad..is the 835 the only gun you shoot?

For the chokes..i guesd everyone reserves the right to opions..but the main deal im looking at here is the shells..and a good conclusion cant be obtained....by me at least...until we can see some 40 yard numbers and compare to whats out there already in the lead world.  My money is still on hevi for factory stuff if i was to buy some loads..but tss personally for me.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Looks good.  Looking forward to seeing some videos of the hunts.


----------



## spydermon

Yes brad....we've all seen that before.  I believe im right with ya on patterns from the 7s in my short bbl 835.  330s on average..deadly and been in the 370s with nitros a good while back.

The general concensus on chokes now a day is that it basically bouls to personal preferance.  You more or less pick a company you want to shoot with and then pick a load and put the constriction that work well with that load in your gun and test and go from there.   Ammo has came a long ways and the choke game is getting a little less important as it used to be.  You can chase numbers or you can go the simple and cheap way.  All up to the individual.   Any of the choke companies can recommend a good combo that will be deadly.  
Now you can pick your load out then spend a lit of $$$ on more ammo and different chokes to get the best possible set up for your gun
..or you can take the recommendations and go hunt..after a test fire of course.
You have wasted a lot of your "good lot #" loads computer patterning vs putting them against gobblers heads.  That cardboard can't taste that good can it???  
Btw..how come you haven't tried a sumtoy...or in this case a jebs...u reference everything else but havent personally tried these two?


----------



## RUNnGUN

Sumtoy is the real deal in my opinion. Not that this matters for hunting but he won Nationals for target shooting last year and is headed back again this year! $68.00 delivered to the door is what he charges for a choke made for Hevi shot to go 40yds and out..


----------



## RUNnGUN

Now that is a heck of a pattern!


----------



## JimLandt

Brad C. said:


> It's not bad.
> 
> Now some will say I waste shells doing this type of thing, but I say it only makes me that much smarter when it comes to chokes and loads.



Brad, I noticed on an older post you were getting good patterns with an 870 using a Ventilator .655.
1. Do you still use it and like it? Did it do well with Mag Blends?
2. What's a rough estimate of how many more pellets you got with the Ventilator over the Rem. Star Dot, that you didn't like? 
3. Was your 870 Star Dot a Pittman or original Colonial (One guy on Old Gobbler said they measured slightly different inside)?
4. What percentage pattern improvement do you estimate you get out of a polished barrel? Like 5-10% or better? 

Please forgive this long list of questions. Just trying to avoid a lot of back and forth.


----------



## icdedturkes

Brad C. said:


> So why shoot the MagBlends.



Because the 7s hold the outer fringe of the pattern and good to 30 yards, the 6s make up the middle ring doing the work to 55 and the center core of the pattern is made up of 5s holding to 75 yards.. See Exhibit(A) 

Exhibit(A)


----------



## dukslayer10

Spectrashot has not come out with the 2 oz. I have talked to the guy who makes them and he said that they are still testing for the 2 oz loads so they can be the best that they can. But as for a straight lead shell they are in the top of the line And yes as for them being a hunting group yes you have to keep your sponsors happy so if somebody says hey I will give you some shells to shoot for free then I dang sure wouldn't complain I would shoot them. And you also have to look at CITW is filming there not trying to shoot birds at 50-60 yards. They want them inside the 30 mark. So as for the patterning that is good for the ranges they are going to be shooting birds at


----------



## 01Foreman400

icdedturkes said:


> Because the 7s hold the outer fringe of the pattern and good to 30 yards, the 6s make up the middle ring doing the work to 55 and the center core of the pattern is made up of 5s holding to 75 yards.. See Exhibit(A)
> 
> Exhibit(A)


----------



## JimLandt

Brad, Thanks very much for the info. I'll probably never be as competitive as you are with your patterns, but I can appreciate how you approach your patterning as a sport in itself. Good luck and happy, tight patterns to you.

icedeturkes,

I've seen that marketing pic from Hevi-Shot before. I noticed they are no longer using it on their new ammo boxes or their website, and I'm glad. I know there are too many turkey hunters who will try this long a shot. I have not shot any Mag Blends yet, so I can't really make any intelligent commentary on how they actually pattern. I'd personally never take a 75 yard shot on any turkey. There are just too many variables, and it would be a crime against the universe itself to needlessly wound one of our beloved birds. Don't you agree?


----------



## icdedturkes

JimLandt said:


> icedeturkes,
> 
> I've seen that marketing pic from Hevi-Shot before. I noticed they are no longer using it on their new ammo boxes or their website, and I'm glad. I know there are too many turkey hunters who will try this long a shot. I have not shot any Mag Blends yet, so I can't really make any intelligent commentary on how they actually pattern. I'd personally never take a 75 yard shot on any turkey. There are just too many variables, and it would be a crime against the universe itself to needlessly wound one of our beloved birds. Don't you agree?



Sad thing is, its still pictured in both the Macks PW and Cabelas catalogs.. 



Brad C. said:


> Tom,
> 
> I know that is what Hevi-Shot says.  But do you ever notice what shells are always on backorder at most places.  It's not the magblends.  The magblends will work.  But they won't kill them any farther than what the 7's or 6's will.  And nobody needs to be shooting a turkey really past even 50yds.  Your pattern density core will run out of good % numbers on the MagBlends way sooner than the Hevi-13 #7's.



Brad thats not what the ad says.. And EM has always been very straightforward with their claims.


----------



## icdedturkes

All in good fun.. That ad is the biggest piece of crap to ever be printed..


----------



## spydermon

is there a point in trying to improve it?  can you ...no and no.

maybe you set up something different than the 835 one day and you wanna try something different..you have options that you may wanna try..all im sayin


----------



## boothy

icdedturkes said:


> Because the 7s hold the outer fringe of the pattern and good to 30 yards, the 6s make up the middle ring doing the work to 55 and the center core of the pattern is made up of 5s holding to 75 yards.. See Exhibit(A)
> 
> Exhibit(A)



Just imagine if they sprinkled a handful of 4s in there.


----------



## Millyville Hunter

Seems like I have built some what of a strong reaction. Me personally I have never seen my gun pattern like this ever(Berretta 390 3in). With the load we have been given to shoot this season it is the best it gets and am sure it will be laying down some birds all season. The stray shot was no extistant and the pellet density was better that I have ever seen personally(in person). I understand the fact that the Hevi Shot shoots better and I saw it first hand. Heck thats what won the still target shoot for JEBS in 2011. They were the best and have the awards to proove it. I am sure they are still at the top of their game and their customer service is unbelieveable. Our shot distance was to display filming range that we shoot for in real world application. 
The 40 yard patterns with Hevi #7 was 316 in the 10in at 40yrds. That was with a mossberg 8-35. 576 in the 20in ring.
One of the big things that has me loving this choke is great patterning as far as I am concerned and feel much more confident at extened range with my load. The looks are note-worthy and also 25% recoil reduction.


----------



## RUNnGUN

Brad C. said:


> Nobody said Jebb's wasn't any good.  But again your wording on your title here pretty much to me sounds like the Jebb's leaves the other chokes in their dust.  Jebb's did pretty good last year at the National Still Target World Championship, but Indian Creek still holds most of the records as does TruGlo SSX chokes.  When they win as many titles as those two have, then they can walk the walk and talk the talk so to speak.



You've got a point there, but remember Jebb's along with Sumtoy are both custom chokes and both are made within an hour of me. Also both have won the still target national championship with Jebb's '11 and Sumtoy '12. Indian Creek cost about 80-85$ to the door. I am going to support the local man all day everyday when their chokes are just as good, if not better and the price is not that much more (than Indian Creek). And Sumtoy is actually cheeper. On top of that you can go to the custom choke guys and have them match your gun spot on. 

Once again this goes back to personal preference I suppose.


----------



## boothy

Millyville Hunter said:


> Seems like I have built some what of a strong reaction. Me personally I have never seen my gun pattern like this ever(Berretta 390 3in). With the load we have been given to shoot this season it is the best it gets and am sure it will be laying down some birds all season. The stray shot was no extistant and the pellet density was better that I have ever seen personally(in person). I understand the fact that the Hevi Shot shoots better and I saw it first hand. Heck thats what won the still target shoot for JEBS in 2011. They were the best and have the awards to proove it. I am sure they are still at the top of their game and their customer service is unbelieveable. Our shot distance was to display filming range that we shoot for in real world application.
> The 40 yard patterns with Hevi #7 was 316 in the 10in at 40yrds. That was with a mossberg 8-35. 576 in the 20in ring.
> One of the big things that has me loving this choke is great patterning as far as I am concerned and feel much more confident at extened range with my load. The looks are note-worthy and also 25% recoil reduction.



No need to defend that pattern or choke.  That is a nasty pattern for a 1 5/8 oz load.  It will tear some heads up, no doubt!


----------



## deerhunter70

I went to Hazelhurst myself and got my 20 ga. 870 set-up. I love it!!! But you won't find much love for Jeb's Chokes on here for some reason...I'm 110% satisfied with my set-up though...So let the haters keep hating!!!


----------



## deerhunter70

ask Bill Jordan who set up his turkey guns...


----------



## deerhunter70

Brad C. said:


> Bill who?
> 
> That's funny.  What difference does that make?  I'm no Jebb's hater.  I did say they are the most expensive turkey choke on the market.  Again I will say I got a $20 Star Dot that will more than likely out shoot any Jebb's 835 choke in the 10" consistently at 40yds with Hevi-13 2.25oz #7 loads.



Haters keep hating...I don't have an 835 cause I don't need one with my Jeb's Choke in my 20 ga. but I'd put it up against any $20.00 choke or any other choke...


----------



## StriperFever518VX

I don't want to sound like a complete moron...I have always been a woods hunter so maybe this is why I am going to ask this question. What is the big deal about a pattern at 40 yards? I have only killed 8 turkeys in the last 7 years of hunting and the longest shot has been 22-25 yards. I am not knocking anyone,just curious of how many people take shots over 30 yrds. I guess it is more possible with field birds. Just wondering,so please don't beat me up.BTW,I only pattern my gun at 30yrds and on paper it will put 40 pellets or more consistantly in a turkey's head,neck,and breast. I feel like it get's the job done. I will post a pic soon of my patterns. It's a Browning Maxus 26" barrell,Kicks GT .680 choke,and High Velocity 
3" #5 @ 30yrds...


----------



## StriperFever518VX

Pic 2...Sorry for helping thread get off topic


----------



## Killdee

Lookin4Crappie said:


> I don't want to sound like a complete moron...I have always been a woods hunter so maybe this is why I am going to ask this question. What is the big deal about a pattern at 40 yards? I have only killed 8 turkeys in the last 7 years of hunting and the longest shot has been 22-25 yards. I am not knocking anyone,just curious of how many people take shots over 30 yrds. I guess it is more possible with field birds. Just wondering,so please don't beat me up.BTW,I only pattern my gun at 30yrds and on paper it will put 40 pellets or more consistantly in a turkey's head,neck,and breast. I feel like it get's the job done. I will post a pic soon of my patterns. It's a Browning Maxus 26" barrell,Kicks GT .680 choke,and High Velocity
> 3" #5 @ 30yrds...



No your not a Moron, 40 yards is the standard most folks use as their maximum yardage and want to know how their gun patterns at that point. At the yardage you have less than 100-110 pellets in the 10" is what most folks consider a minimum pattern and maximum shot. Most any decent shotgun full choke and load will cleanly kill at 30 and that was the standard years ago before load, choke and shotgun improvements. A 40+ yard shot is common when you have pastures, foodplots and powerlines and so forth.


----------



## dukslayer10

I am sure if we went down there and polished our barrels shiny clean and shot and let our guns warm up and shoot I am sure we could get unbelievable patterns at 40 yards. But we're not shooting for contest were hunting. And if you call a bird within 20 yards Brad c. you don't have much room for error because the pattern is going to be about the size between a golf ball and tennis ball. But we all have our opinions. Were Ga boys that will help support our local guys.


----------



## Killdee

Golf ball Tennis ball? I get about a 10" group or better at 20 and  I use a Ga boy's choke too, Sumtoy!!!!


----------



## icdedturkes

dukslayer10 said:


> you don't have much room for error because the pattern is going to be about the size between a golf ball and tennis ball. But we all have our opinions. Were Ga boys that will help support our local guys.



Your wrong on this and is one of the biggest misconceptions of un informed shooters.. Super tight 40 yard patterns does not equate to super tight no wiggle room at 20 yard patterns.. I have a 20 gauge shooting 1.5 oz that has nearly matched your 12 gauge pattern at 30, at 40 yards and I have still have a 10+ inch killing pattern at 20 yards.. Any turkey choke and turkey load at 20 yards is gonna be "tight".. 

I bet if you and Brads 835 were to shoot at 20 yards with your given choke and load combo there would be very little difference in wiggle room.


----------



## RUNnGUN

Killdee said:


> Golf ball Tennis ball? I get about a 10" group or better at 20 and  I use a Ga boy's choke too, Sumtoy!!!!



Amen! I'm a Sumtoy man myself. Shot my gun today and blew a whole out of a piece of plywood at 20.. needless to say I hope he stays around 30!


----------



## M Sharpe

Shot mine today to move my POI over. That's what my 935 & SumToy choke does with 1 1/4 of #8's. With the H13 2 1/4 7's, it's about 10". It blows holes at 20yds.


----------



## spydermon

^^^ this, mine too.  At 30 its still super tight...with my 3" gun and 7s im well over 400.  The 3.5" will still blow a small hole...anything 20 and under is a hole that will roll heads

This is where the 20 with the tss shines.  Still wiggle room up close and holds tight for a good ways.


----------



## spydermon

Op...this has been severely derailed.  Sorry.  Id still like to see these loads at 40 and i could compare what i consider my best shooting lead load to them.  
But hey..if 30 is your goal, then roll with it bud.  Looks good.  I will set up a leaf gun.tomorrow and shoot a 30 and see how it compares.


----------



## BlackBore

I dropped about 70 bucks on a Kicks Industries Inc. Gobblin Thunder choke today, I hope it turns out!


----------



## Killdee

I shot my 20 today at 23 just to see and had a nice 10-12" pattern. Now this was just Old Federal lead 6's, couldnt see wasting a Tss at 23.


----------



## dukslayer10

I mean we all have our opinions on different things ya know. Just like duck calls they all vary in prices some are better than other some are not. But BradC what I was originally trying to say was Millyville isn't trying to shoot birds at 40+ they film and make their own shows and when they patterned their chokes they wanted them an even nice pattern for 30 yards and closer. Just we all have our own opinions about products and different things.


----------



## strutlife

Who sells white lightning spectre shot?


----------



## PaulD

I'm just saying this, I was at a shop today and saw an incredible pattern from somebody that previously posted here. I shot my little 20 gauge at 20 and 34 yards. (I'm not a pellet counter but I'll do a proper 40 for y'all tomorrow). The pattern was awesome!!! Very impressive and even at both ranges and i have a feeling I'm going to be looking at about a 160+ at 40 tomorrow. I'm not an easy sell but the product and service at SumToy was top notch A+and I'll be doing much more business there.


----------



## M Sharpe

PaulD said:


> I'm just saying this, I was at a shop today and saw an incredible pattern from somebody that previously posted here. I shot my little 20 gauge at 20 and 34 yards. (I'm not a pellet counter but I'll do a proper 40 for y'all tomorrow). The pattern was awesome!!! Very impressive and even at both ranges and i have a feeling I'm going to be looking at about a 160+ at 40 tomorrow. I'm not an easy sell but the product and service at SumToy was top notch A+and I'll be doing much more business there.



Paul, I've got a Mossy 930 I'm going to carry to SumToy when things slow down. I was impressed with the attention that William gave each customer that was at his shop.  And the pattern on my 935.


----------



## dukslayer10

Well I mean if you think about it Brad that pattern was shot with straight lead 3 inch #6 with 1 5/8 shot loads. Thats pretty good for that light load. Whenever spectra comes out with a 2 oz. load I believe it will be a great all lead shell. I had a chance to talk with the guy who loads them and he told us that he said that Blair the creator is putting the best stuff that he can get in them. Hes not going the cheap route to make the shell he wants the best that he can get in there, this is one reason why the price is a little above major competitors, but all in all yes its almost impossible for any all lead shell to outshoot  Hevi-Shot, Nitro, or MagBlend.


----------



## PaulD

M Sharpe said:


> Paul, I've got a Mossy 930 I'm going to carry to SumToy when things slow down. I was impressed with the attention that William gave each customer that was at his shop.  And the pattern on my 935.



I saw that pattern, that was sick! I feel bad for any bird that crosses your path! You can't ask for better customer service and attention that what William gives. He's A+ all the way around!


----------



## strutlife

I own a jeb's choke. Just waiting on my spectra shot shells to come in. Will post target when I shoot. One reason I purchased a Jeb's is because it's made in Georgia US of A. Another is their NWTF results. And lastly, it has a 3stage reducer that I wanted to check out. I will be shooting it in a Franchi 12 guage 28" bbl, 3" shells. When you buy a $20 choke, that's exactly what u have.


----------



## swalker1517

Brad C. said:


> Well how come some $20 chokes will out shoot those Jebb's chokes if that were in fact true?



I'm not real sure. I've got a $25 choke I bought nearly 15 years ago that I use in an old Maverick 88. At 40 yards it really patterns well for lead shot. Now I don't use HTL simply cause I can't justify the price. Now that's my opinion. I understand the need at extended range but I won't take those shots because its beyond my effective range. Some chokes work great for this gun but ain't worth nutting in another gun. BTW the choke I speak of is a .670. But its not the choke I use in my 535.


----------



## Killdee

Some of the very best 20 gauge patterns I have seen came from $10 RSF chokes.


----------



## Charlie157

I pulled this target pic from Jeb's FB page. Looks pretty good to me.  I'll shoot some Spectra Shot at 40 and post pics tomorrow.


----------



## nhancedsvt

Killdee said:


> Some of the very best 20 gauge patterns I have seen came from $10 RSF chokes.



I shoot a $20 Colonial Arms choke in my 20 gauge and can put a lot of 3" 12 gauges to shame. 

I've thought about trying a different choke in my gun but every time I do I remember how good it patterns already and just shrug off the urge. I'll save my money.


----------



## rivercritter

no need for heavy shots or super duper waste ur money choke tubes and guns. when they r running up the gun barrel i just choke most of mine with my bare hands hahaha. an average gun with an average choke with and average shell can kill more than average birds if u know how to work one.


----------



## goblr77

deerhunter70 said:


> I went to Hazelhurst myself and got my 20 ga. 870 set-up. I love it!!! But you won't find much love for Jeb's Chokes on here for some reason...I'm 110% satisfied with my set-up though...So let the haters keep hating!!!



I wonder why?


----------



## dukslayer10

Thats the thing. Yall are basing these Jebs chokes off of this Spectrashot pattern which is not even a 2 oz. load. and that is straight lead. I have seen what these chokes will do when you shoot Hevi-shot #7's through it. As I said again we all have our opinions.


----------



## icdedturkes

dukslayer10 said:


> Thats the thing. Yall are basing these Jebs chokes off of this Spectrashot pattern which is not even a 2 oz. load. and that is straight lead. I have seen what these chokes will do when you shoot Hevi-shot #7's through it. As I said again we all have our opinions.



I have seen plenty of patterns with that load.. Some have been really good patterns.. But I have not seen one pattern that justifies 30,40,50,80 dollar higher price tag.. 

If they priced their "product" more accordingly to performance they would get alot more consideration on these boards.. My .02 cents


----------



## Gadget

Killdee said:


> I shot my 20 today at 23 just to see and had a nice 10-12" pattern. Now this was just Old Federal lead 6's, couldnt see wasting a Tss at 23.




I carry lead and HTL with me in vest at all times; lead 6's in the 12, 7's in the 20ga. In HTL usually SS or TS in 8's and 9's. Switch between the two depending on how open the setup is.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

i  try an support the local man an i am happy with my trulock choke kills turkeys pretty good as long as i do my part lol


----------



## Core Lokt

I think Brad C wins for having the most post in this thread.....25 of 84 to be exact


----------



## gobblingghost

Its kinda funny every two to three months someone jumps on different forums and shouts that Jebs choke are the best thing since sliced bread. Then they get offended when they get their feeling hurt. The choke looks good but looks doesn't put on target. They are an average choke there are some that shoot better and worse. I have also heard rumor that their range is not a true 40 yrds. Whether that's true or not I don't know, but it has been brought by several sources. If you shoot a pattern and post it claiming to be the "real deal for turkey chokes" DON'T get mad when others have some much better patterns. I have had my 300+ pattern @ a lasered 40 yrds put to shame. There are some guys on different forums have made a hobby out of getting the most shot in a 10" cir @ 40 yrds.


----------



## FALCON z

And for possibly being the most experienced on the topic.


----------



## Nannyman

Brad can get carried away some times. I think he responded as the OP sounded just like the 1st posts we saw at Old Gobbler. They were mostly Spam Like. Jebs makes nice chokes and are made in Ga, USA. They are priced too high for what they can offer. Sumtoys are $65, IC are $75 and they win all the time, and are also made in the USA. 
Now if you want a Jebs feel free. I won't DISS you. Just realize they are not above all the rest. I would say they are at the top tho. Just too high.

John


----------



## Killdee

I'm sure the Jeb's guys are good Georgia boys and I hope them the best. There will always be fellas that want the most expensive product available because they think more $ is better, not always the case.


----------



## Charlie157

I have also heard rumor that their range is not a true 40 yrds. 


Unless their range finder is wrong.... it's 40 yards.


----------



## Todd1700

Hevishot choke tube for 49.99. Paired with Hevi-13 number 7's. Patterened at 40 yards. I see no need to spend 109 dollars for a choke when there are plenty out there like this that will pattern this well for half as much money.


----------



## Gaswamp

they are some pricey chokes


----------



## spydermon

they are great chokes and the guys down there are as well.  I spoke with them earlier in the week and they are getting great patterns from most shells.  prices are what they are..sometimes the support is worth more than the product.


----------



## Geeseman

Here is your 870 $20 Ventilator Choke shot at 40 yards using 3.5" Hevi 13 #7's


----------



## Geeseman

I like this pattern too


----------



## spydermon

^ may need to swap chokes and tighten that one up


----------



## 01Foreman400

I don't own a Jebs personally but have no issues with someone buying one. They are good lookin and well made chokes and I haven't seen a bad pattern or really any complaints about them other than folks complaining about the cost.  

I'm sure all the guys complaining about how expensive Jeb's chokes are have the cheapest truck, house, don't smoke, dip, drink alcohol or soft drinks either.  We all spend our money on something and we've all blown more than the cost of a Jebs choke on something that we didn't need or that was just a flat out waste of money.

They also stand behind their products no matter what load you are shooting.


----------

